# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Kush ishin Bektashjane Shqiptare te Famshem?

## ILIRI I MADH

Po te dini kush kane qene bektashinjet me te famshem virini ne kete liste...

Une kam lexuar se keta ishin Bektashjane...

Naim Frasheri
Abdyl Frasheri
Midhat Frasheri
Sami Frasheri
Ismail Qemali
Cerciz Topulli
Bajo Topulli
etj...
...
http://www.iiu.edu.my/deed/quran/albanian/islamic-culture.htm

Skenderbeu kur ishte ne Turqi ishte Bektashjan, dhe pastaj u kthe ne fejen e vertet te tij, katolik krishter...


*Kontributi juaj ne kete teme eshte i mirepritur...Falembinderit!*

----------


## ILIRI I MADH

Me falni, Topulli ka qene ortodoks!

----------


## Ylldriti

Bektashizmi sipas expertëve te religjioneve, është një besim i lindur qysh moti.
Por Bektashizmi nuk i dedikohet 100 % besimit islam. siç kan dëshir disa ta rangojn/ klasifikojn.
Ka burime të tilla të sigurta të hulumtuesve shkencor, ku kan ardhur në përfundim që Bektashizmi, e sidomos në trojet shqiptare, është një përzierje e besimit të krishter dhe atij islam.
Nga disa shembuj dalin këto:
Bektashizmi lejon pirjen e alkoholit.
Bekatshizmi ka muajn muharrem për agjirim dhe atë vetem 10 ditë.
Bektashizmi nuk lejon ngrënjën e mishit të derrit(por të tilla religjione ka shumë).
.................................

----------


## elen

Me c di une Frasherllinjte kane krijuar bektashizmin ne Shqiperi dhe ata e financonin .Per emrat e tyre mund te gjesh nje site qe kane ne Google.

----------


## ILIRI I MADH

> Me c di une Frasherllinjte kane krijuar bektashizmin ne Shqiperi dhe ata e financonin .Per emrat e tyre mund te gjesh nje site qe kane ne Google.


Ali Pasha Tepelena ka qen Bektashjan edhe ai ishte nje nga pjeset me te medha per shperdarjen e bektashizmit...Bektashizmi vjen nga Janisaret qe ktheheshin ne shqiper, femije shqiptare qe ishin mare nga turqit, si skenderbeu, po vecse ai u kthye ne fejen e tij origjinale!

----------


## elen

http://www.komunitetibektashi.org/
Faqja e Kryegjyshates Boterore ne Shqiperi ku ka qendren.
Ketu do gjeni gjithe krijuesit dhe figurat e Bektashizmit.

Me thene te drejten im ate ka pasur nje daje te tille ne teqe dhe nuk thote dhe llafet me te mira per ta.Sigurisht emrat e mesiperm kane shkruar historine e Shqiperise dhe nuk diskutohet fare.

----------


## Bel ami

Bektashizmi ne Shqiperi eshte perhapur shume kohe para Vellezerve Frasheri apo edhe perpara Ali Pashe Tepelenes. Gjate pushtimit te Ballkanit nga Osmanet, filluan te hidhen ne Ballkan edhe dervishet misionare qe dergoheshin nga Teqeja e Haxhi Bektashit qe eshte ne Turqine Aziatike.Keta Dervishe filluan te perhapnin neper popujt e Ballkanit Bektashizmen qe u perphap thuajse njekohesisht me Islamin. Ne Dimoteke te Bullgarise u ngrit Teqeja me e madhe Baktashiane (per kohen e vet), Teqe e cila u dogj me vone nga prishja qe Bektashinjte paten me Porten e Larte.
Misionari me i Larte Bektashi qe ka mbritur ne Shqiperi eshte Sari Sallteku, i cili e ka tyrben e tij ne ishullin grek te Korfuzit dhe atje njihet me emrin Ajo Spiridhoni. Ai erdhi ne Shqiperine jugore qe ishte akoma e krishtere dhe per te mos shkaktuar trazira u vesh si prift Orthodoks.Prandaj ai sot respektohet aq shume nga Greket, bile ne ishullin e Korfuzit kryhet nje feste e pervitshme per nder te tij. Aty cohen si dhurata kepuce, sepse nje misionari i duhen per te "ecur".
Me vone jane krijuar Teqete e para Bektashiane aty nga vitet 1400 ne Kruje , Tetove,  dhe ne Gjirokaster Baba Asimi themeloi Teqene e Zallit, nje nga me te famshmet ne Shqiperi.
Me vone Bektashizmi u perhap dalengadale ne te gjithe Shqiperine, ne zonen e Vlores, Rezomen e Delvines, Kruje ,Janine, Berat, Skrapar,Korce etj.
Per Bektashinjte trinomi udhezues ne jete eshte Komb-Fe-Atdhe prandaj edhe Vellezerit Frasheri u mbeshten shume tek Bektashizmi.Naimi shkroi aq shume edhe u frymezua aq shume nga Misticizma Islame dhe Bektashizma saqe ne cdo poezi te tij do te gjesh dhe do te ndjesh se ai ishte i prirur nga Bektashizma.
Ne Gjirokaster kendohej nje kenge me keto vargje:
Kush punon per Shqiperine kush?
I mjeri Baba Alush...
Baba Alushi ishte nje nga njerezit qe edukuan shpirtin patriotik te Abdyl Frasherit.Baba Alushi ka ndihmuar ne organizimin e Kongresit te Ergjerise (Gjirokastres) qe do te bashkonte krahinat e Jugut te Shqiperise ne nje ze te vetem ne Lidhjen e Prizrenit.
Ndersa ne Teqene e Zallit, Baba Ali Haqi Elbasani mbante dhe shperndante libra Shqip qe ndaloheshin nga autoriteti Turk i asaj kohe.
Per kete mund te shkruajme me vone sepse Historia e Teqese se Zallit dhe veprimtaria e saj ne luften patriotike Shqiprate eshte e tille saqe nuk mund te pershkruhet ne disa fjali.
Dikush me larte tha se Topulli ka qene Orthodoks.Gabim sepse Cerciz dhe Bajo Topulli kane qene Myhibe te Baba Ali Haqi Elbasanit, ( Myhibe - njerez te lidhur shpirterisht me Bektashizmen, jo cdo njeri mund te behet Myhib).
Si perfundim du te them se Bektashizmi ne Shqiperi eshte perhapur shume me shpejt nga cka u tha me siper nga Ju dhe ne nje te ardhme te afert ju premtoj nje historik fare te shkurter ne lidhje me perhapjen e Teqeve Bektashiane dhe te Bektashizmit ne Trojet Shqiptare.

----------


## ashik

Pajtohem Me Ju Bel-ami Se Me Te Vertete Kemi Nje Histori Te Gjate Dhe Mundemi Ta Bejme Ate Histori Por Jo Te Shkurter Se Islami Kur Ka Mbri Ne Shqiperi E Ka Pru Sari Salteku Para Psmanlive,te Uroj Studime Sa Ma Te Thella.

----------

